# Boise Vintage Bike Swap



## militarymonark (Jun 20, 2012)

Vintage Bike Swap for June 24. The location would be at 616 Americana Blvd. Boise ID

Setup will start at 7:30am-8:30am. Booth Space is free.


----------

